# Hornady® 12 and 20-ga. SST™ Shotgun Slugs



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's a 'heads-up' for a good price on this premium ammo for shotgun hunters with rifled slug barrels. I've just ordered the 50 round deals on both. I've also included the "reviews" that I copy/pasted from Midway Shooter's Supply too.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=294742

With "shotgun-only" hunting zones on the upswing, you might think your days of long-range shooting have come to an end. Hornady®'s new polymer-tipped SSTâ„¢ Shotgun Slug practically slices through the air, and transforms your favorite rifled barrel slug gun into a weapon to rival some centerfire rifles. You can expect sub-2" groups at 100 yds. and one of the flattest trajectories on the market! Muzzle Velocity: 2000 F.P.S. Muzzle Energy: 2,664 ft.-lbs. 

Reviews displayed for:

Hornady SST Ammunition 12 Gauge 2-3/4" 300 Grain Super Shock Tip Sabot Slug Box of 5 



> Josh Sullivan of Eustis, FL
> Rating:  * * * * *
> Date Posted: 12/16/2005
> 
> ...


 


> Melvin Spencer of linden, MI
> Rating:  * * * * *
> Date Posted: 12/27/2005
> 
> ...


 



> Mike Hancock of Simi Valley, CA
> Rating:  * * * * *
> Date Posted: 4/23/2006
> 
> ...


 

Reviews displayed for:
Hornady SST Ammunition 20 Gauge 2-3/4" 250 Grain Super Shock Tip Sabot Slug Box of 5 



> chris klimp of underwood, MN
> Rating:  * * * * *
> Date Posted: 6/27/2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

I hope they perform better on game than the SST 270's I used to use.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Sep 18, 2006)

Not real sure what the big price savings for these from Sportsman's Guide.  They can be had for $9.99 from Bass Pro for 5 rounds.  I have 2 boxes of the 20 gauge round and have yet to make it out to the range to try them out.  I'm going to be comparing them to the Winchester Platinum Tip.


----------



## Briar (Sep 19, 2006)

I shoot an Ultra Slug Hunter in 12 ga and shot a 1" group at 100 yards . Sighted in 2.7" high at 100 yards , dead on at 150 yards and 6.7" low at 200 . I shot a 200 yard shot that missed the bullseye about 1.5 inches . I was aiming high to compesate for the drop . I have shot a lot of slug guns and diffrent slugs over the past five years and this Hornady SST is by far the most accurate with the least recoil . I think the point on it makes all the diffrenece .


----------



## Adirondacker (Sep 21, 2006)

Are these saboted slugs? I used to shoot the Federal Sabots out of my Mossberg 500 rifles slug barrel. Got 3 inch groups at 100yds. Remington Coppers flopped end over end and would not group out of the same gun. 

Been a couple years but I could buy these in Walmart for $6-7 for box of five.


----------

